# Time Trial times - 10 mile



## Sore Thumb (29 Jul 2007)

Ive just done my first 10 mile time trial, just a club one.

Not feeling great but managed 27.52, I felt this time was a bit poor

I'm sure I can do better, but is this a good start......


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Jul 2007)

Blimey...I'd (and many others) be chuffed to bits with that!!!

That's a good time for a first 10, you'll get quicker over the next few as you get used to a measured sustained effort.

Be happy.


----------



## palinurus (30 Jul 2007)

For some reason I never feel great when I have a time trial (I only do club TTs, I've done one open). I feel terrible all day, and a bit worse before the start.

27:52 is a perfectly respectable time.


----------



## Dibble51 (19 Feb 2011)

That is an impressive start. I would be chuffed with that. My first club 10 TT was higher than that but made good progress after that. Just keep it up and try and improve on your next effort, even if it is 10 seconds. Learn from your mistakes of the previous race. I would use a cadence level of no more than 90 or choose an average speed within your limit I.e 23mph. Eat correctly and learn from
Others. Good luck.


----------



## Davidc (19 Feb 2011)

I used to do TTs, in my youth! On the course we did I started worse than that and was considerably better by the time I peaked.

As a first effort that's good. If you carry on you'll get better. Where you'll get to depends on you, how much time you can devote to training, and the course.

Enjoy it, I'm doing well if I can do a 10 mile loop in less than 50 minutes now!


----------



## fossyant (20 Feb 2011)

Just keep riding them - you'll get much better. Well done !


----------

